# Pink Bikes?



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

Since responding yesterday to the WS frame thread and telling about my wife and her pink bike, I've been wondering why some women react to pink bikes as negatively as they do. We always concluded she got such a good deal on hers because it was a boy's size and a girl's color. Were we fullash*t again?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I feel that I will allow myself to have a pink bike only if I can rice like your wife and dust all the guys I ride with. Right now I can barely keep in yoyo-ing distance from the group. :blush2:


----------



## Sheesh (Oct 16, 2006)

Speaking only from my own viewpoint, I tend to shy away from pink (not just pink bikes, but pink *everything*) because I think of it as too soft and "girly". I've always been more of a tomboy. I also really hate the way people tend to buy all pink items for female babies. For me, it's a form of rebellion against the gender stereotypes.

But, I don't think badly of the women who do embrace pink on their own. They are welcome to their pink bikes just as I am welcome to my blue bike.


----------



## KayTee (Jun 24, 2006)

I don't do pink (especially light pink) in clothing or most anything else because it's just too girlie-girl. I do, however, have 2 bikes with pink on them, both Euro team replica paint jobs - a Team Weinmann Merckx CE (dark purple, shocking pink, pearl white panels and, heaven help us - lime green accents) and a Lampre Fondriest Carb Level (black, cobalt blue w/magenta pink). The Merckx is especially outrageous-looking. I got both (one used) b/c the prices were right, figuring I'd get around to repainting eventually or even reselling if the pink bugged me enough. I still have 'em both. I love their rides, and I got over the colors. Surprisingly I found that I like having something so distinctive.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

I'll echo the anti-pink sentiment here. Too stereotypical girlie. Having had to deal with the "pink-it and shrink-it" mentality in all manner of sports and outdoor items for women I naturally rebel.

Check out sportwear catalogs (LL Bean, REI, Sahalie etc.) Take any item they make for both genders, say a fleece long sleeve zip shirt. In men's sizes they will offer some sort of blue, maybe red and a nice olive green, brown. Women's, only pastels or neon pinks/purples. Why does should there be ANY difference in the colors? And I can't often get a men's size in anything because even for a woman I am small.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I have never been a pink person either as a matter of fact people would describe me as anti-pink. However, in my 30th year I suddenly found that some pink is ok. A little pink with a lot of brown or black for example. As a result I actually have about items touched with pink in my wardrobe now.


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------

